# Is a 20 guage o.k. to use for coyotes?



## yotekiller (Mar 8, 2010)

I know a 12 guage is the better choice for shotgunning coyotes, but was wondering if anyone has tried a 20 guage and what it's limits are. I've been using a .243, but have been considering hauling my shotgun along since i've been getting some close shots lately, trouble is all i have is a 20 guage. I didn't really want to spend the money on another shotgun since i don't use it very often. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

20Ga #3 Buckshot works for me I use both 12 ans 20.. PATTERN YOUR SHOTGON AT VARIOUS DISTANCES!!!!!!! Only this will tell you how far, every firearm shoots different same with ammo. If you shoot 1 brand than switch RE-PATTERN. Just killed Yote last Saturday with friends 20Ga #3 Buckshot Mod Choke. He never shot it before and landowner requested we kill some yotes. I shot at yote 40yds put bead under chin and squeezed. Yote flipped end over end got up and ran!!!! My shotgun would of dropped em there. Had to trail yote he was hit in both front legs and chest. See my 20Ga would of slapped his head neck area, his was low and half pattern to right of point of aim. I also use full choke in my 20Ga. I hope this helps PM anytime. Now go pattern you 20 and let me know how it patterns. You will love when they flip or nose dive!!!!


----------



## GREYHAWK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have used both and must say I lean toward the 12 ga. with a dead coyote choke to reach out to 70 yards.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have droped a coyote at 25 yards with a 3 in mag #5 while turkey hunting. He was fixin to kill my decoys. I'm sure with the #3 buck mentioned here that many a coyotes can be taken at moderate ranges. Good luck ! Tom


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

go with the 20 it well do the trick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Types of shells are certainly going to be less plentiful for a 20Ga. but it certainly has the power. Mr Mike had good advice on patterning your gun before you go afield, it will supply information that you may be thankful for when that long shot presents itself. I also use #3's in both a 20 & 12 and haven't had any complaints yet!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*I use a 20ga a lot for predator hunting and it gets the job Done! Probably not as good as a 12ga, but Ive killed them out to 45 + yds with Federal premium # 2 buck magnums and # 3 buck w/ modified choke. Does wonders on cats as well ! =)

Here is a video clip of a male yote I killed last summer with my 20ga. Im sure 2 shots was enough but I put 3 in him so I didnt have to track him in the thick cactus / mesquite / cedar. YouTube - Coyote kill in TX*


----------



## yotekiller (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. Sounds like i'll need to get some #3 buckshot. I have found youngdon is right as far as there being a less plentiful supply of ammo for the 20 guage though, even online no one seems to carry as many of the heavier loads. I was sceptical about using a 20, but sounds like plenty of you are successful with it. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i agree a twenty will do the job .just keep your expectations realistic.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

A .223 Remington Caliber 55 grain Nosler Ballistic-Tip will attempt to extend a 12 gauge's buckshot 70 yard cruise range out to 300 yards. Keeping expectations real is really important! Don't expect miracles from shotgun prowess at ridiculous ranges. If all you have is a 20 gauge to work with, keep within 50 yards as a maximum, since buckshot spreads into wild patterns at greater range. Shooting at a coyote with any type firearm is never a waste of time, yet getting dialed-in with a proper load is priceless. I use MasterCard to buy my bullets. Cliffy


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

If a 20ga. was all I had I would use it with #3 buck shot.


----------



## Lazerkill (Mar 17, 2010)

People over empasize the difference in a 20 and a 12. Many times the difference in payload is 1/8th oz of pellets and the 20 is often faster than the 12.


----------



## joemac (Mar 4, 2010)

With a good choke and after patterning it with different loads I wouldn't hesitate to take it after coyotes.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i disagree there is a big difference between a 20 and a 12.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am crrently working up loads from #bb to #4 buckshot with a 20 ga. 3 in mag shell.I am reloading and trying several recipes to find my round. This will take me a month or so considering powder, pellet size and all the variables. I do not like the kick of a 12 ga.3 inche mag and am willing to find what I can find comfortable to shoot. There is no doubt a 12 gauge is the better choice but shooting a gun that is not comfortable to shoot means your shots will be less accurate. I would rather shoot a round that I have shot and feel comfortale with than one i cannot bare to shoot.


----------



## shot1187 (Mar 28, 2010)

20ga would work fine, you may have a little harder time finding specific loads or have to order them but nothing wrong w/ a 20ga shotgun to get the job done


----------



## yotekiller (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't mention my 20 isn't threaded for chokes. How much will that matter? I called one in to about thirty yards the other day but still haven't had time to pattern it so ended up using my rifle instead. Might have gone for it at 20 yards or less but didn't have the confidence to attempt at thirty. I didn't want him to get away and with the thick cover nearby i didn't think i would have a second shot. Thanks again for the advice and info.


----------

